# جونة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل كلمة «الجونة» مرادفة لـ«ميناء» أو «مرفأ» أو «مرسى» بحري؟ هل يوجد ثمة فرق بين العبارات الثلاثة؟​


----------



## Xence

من الصعب التمييز بين هذه الكلمات ، نظرا لتقاربها في المعنى من جهة ، ولاختلاف استعمالها حاليا من بلد لآخر .. لكن عموما يمكن أن نقول أن "المرسى" كلمة جامعة تدل على كل مكان ترسو فيه السفن ، سواء كان طبيعيا أو اصطناعيا ، بينما المرفأ والميناء يكونان مهيئين بهياكل ومنشآت لاستقبال السفن والبواخر .. ا

أما كلمة "جونة" ، فأنا شخصيا سمعتها أول مرة على لسان الصيادين الليبين الذين تعاونوا مع الثوار لنقل الأسلحة عبر البحر .. ولست أدري إن كانت فصحى أم لها أصول أخرى​


----------



## إسكندراني

كلمة «جونة» يستخدمونها على كلّ سواحل مصر وذلك ما لفت انتباهي لمّا سمعت أنّ الليبيين يقولوها. شكراً لك
أمّا «مرفأ» فأشكّ أنّ معناها «تجهيزات»ـ
و «ميناء» تعني أيّ منفذ برّي أو بحري أو جوّي
و مرسى أيّ منفذ بحري مع التجهيزات أو بدونها​


----------



## Xence

كنت أعتقد أن الموضوع مقصور على الإطار البحري فقط .. أما إذا أردنا توسيع الإطار ، فحتما أن هناك توسع في دلالات المفردات حسب ما تقتضيه ضرورة التأقلم مع مستجدات الحضارة .. فهناك مثلا من يتحدث عن "مرفأ جوي" ، وهناك من يتحدث عن "ميناء السكك الحديدية" ، وهكذا ... ا

أما فيما يخص مصطلح المرفأ (في السياق البحري) ، فكما قلت سابقا أن الاستخدام قد يختلف من بلد لآخر .. فبينما نتحدث نحن عن "ميناء الجزائر" ، وهو ​أكبر منشأة بحرية لاستقبال سفن النقل وما إلى ذلك ، نجد الإخوة في لبنان يتحدثون عن "مرفأ بيروت" (أي المنشأة المكافئة لميناء الجزائر) .. ولو تبحث في النت ستجد الكثير ممن يستخدم عبارة "مرفأ تجاري" مثلا ، مما يدل على أن هناك من يعتبر المرفأ كمنشأة مهيكلة ومجهزة لأغراض اقتصادية . ا​


----------



## Masjeen

أول مرة أسمع بكلمة جونة
لكن ميناء معناها منشأة لتفريق وتحميل السفن 
أما المرسى فمكان لحفظ اليخوت والسفن الصغيرة على الساحل


----------



## إسكندراني

Masjeen said:


> أول مرة أسمع بكلمة جونة
> لكن ميناء معناها منشأة لتفريق وتحميل السفن
> أما المرسى فمكان لحفظ اليخوت والسفن الصغيرة على الساحل


في الكلام الدارج (العادي) عندنا ف مصر بنقول كدا بالضبط
لكن حتّى إذا بقينا في مصر نجد مدينة اسمها الجونة وأخرى اسمها مرسى مطروح
فنجد أهالي تلك المناطق من الصيّادين يطلقون على موانئهم تلك الأسماء في الأصل إن لم يكن حالياً لا يزالون
ونجد أنّ الحكومة «تقوم بترميم المرافئ البحرية» أو «تهيئة ميناء القاهرة الجوّي لاستقبال الحجّاج»ـ
فلذا أتسائل عن المصدر اللغوي لتلك الكلمات، فمن النادر أن نجد كلمات بهذا التعدّد والتقارب لنفس المغزى


----------

